
How C# beats Scala in async programming - rottyguy
https://medium.com/@anicolaspp/how-c-beats-scala-in-async-programming-27d824da02ba
======
merb
Everything written in this article about scala is totally wrong. And even in
C# some things are bad.

Also some would never write:

> To be fair with Scala, something similar to async/await > can be implemented
> using map. Let’s see an example.

You're scala is really lacking you should not do a comparsion.

Oh god:

> Let’s look at a more complicated example I found online

Console.println doesn't even exists.

Yea async await is great however it's just syntactic sugar and the scala api
is way more clear. Also you should neither use it with this kind of lack.

